# Pomps at tha pier



## DaFrance (Oct 28, 2007)

A few nice runs but only one caught


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

what are you, HIGH!?!?!

be quiet FRANCE!:banghead:doh:nonono


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

edit or delete france


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Too late.

He called the Gulf Coast Outdoors TV show on Blab and told me all about it.

Good thinig I didn't get to his call till after we were off the air. I'll be out there mid-morning on Monday.


----------



## DaFrance (Oct 28, 2007)

ya wutever dude.

joe z, u know im the only person that watches that show.

& chickenbone...

i aint even got nething to say to u


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

How's yer mom, France?

Just kidding. You were right. They're out there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (10/29/2007)*How's yer mom, France?
> 
> Just kidding. You were right. They're out there.




hahahahaha!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## DaFrance (Oct 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (10/29/2007)*How's yer mom, France?
> 
> Just kidding. You were right. They're out there.




ya they are Joe-z.



i heard u caught a nice one


----------



## DaFrance (Oct 28, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/29/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (10/29/2007)*How's yer mom, France?
> ...






:Flipbird


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I went over last night and made sure she was ok.:letsparty


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Theres no pomps at the pier.:letsdrink


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

yo boner :nonono frances mom is all mine!!


----------

